# I've noticed that....



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

The threads in this forum have gotten smaller.... Is this indicative of coming trends....Hmmmmm


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well you just started one....

Indeed.....


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

So true....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's just a matter of the R15/R16 running well, and no new features for them being announced.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Im waiting on the NFL season to start. Last year at that time the forum was going pretty strong. I noticed that it didnt take long for it to die though. I still like contributing daily though where I can.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe people just hate the moderators. Especially that Shadow guy.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

5 more posts until you match your user number Shadow.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hate Moderators?.... Especially the Shadow?.....No way......No how.....No sir!!!!!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 5 more posts until you match your user number Shadow.


Wow!!! Now isn't that something? Nice milestone.....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it's just a matter of the R15/R16 running well, and no new features for them being announced.


Well, that's what makes it unfortunate... I would think with how slow things are with the R15/R16, they could institute some new features. I would love it if they would add 30SKIP to the mix or even the QuickTune feature.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Well, that's what makes it unfortunate... I would think with how slow things are with the R15/R16, they could institute some new features. I would love it if they would add 30SKIP to the mix or even the QuickTune feature.
> 
> - Merg


Or First Air Date on programming.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

TIVO has been gone for too long! It's like dating a beautiful woman, and then having a painful breakup. After the passage of time, the pain diminishes, and you don't think about it as much.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

TIVO?..What is TIVO?....


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

TIVO is a DVR that Directv had years ago. It has far better feautres than the "new" ones today, including suggestions, dual live buffers, etc. But, the most important feautre is that it records the shows you ask it to record.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Or First Air Date on programming.


Or episode title in the show's description in the PlayList for when you only have one episode of a show recorded...

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> The threads in this forum have gotten smaller.... Is this indicative of coming trends....Hmmmmm


Nah, I was away from my computer the past few days.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe people just hate the moderators. Especially that Shadow guy.


I hide under the bed when I get a PM from him...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jal said:


> TIVO is a DVR that Directv had years ago. It has far better feautres than the "new" ones today, including suggestions, dual live buffers, etc. But, the most important feautre is that it records the shows you ask it to record.


Oh, I don't know. I was visiting a friend with a TiVo this week and was playing around with the thing and it doesn't seem to have much of anything that DirecTV hasn't copied into their DVR's.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Nah, I was away from my computer the past few days.


Indeed...........:lol:


----------

